# Drucker druckt waagerechte Linien



## User0815 (7. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzem das Problem, dass mein Drucker waagerechte Linien druckt. Kann mir einer sagen, woran das liegt? Verwende keine Originalpatronen, was bisher aber noch nie ein Problem war (benutze schon seit Jahren kompatible Patronen). Ich habe auch schon mehrmals die Düsenkopfreinigung durchlaufen lassen.

Mein Drucker: Epson Stylus Photo R220
Vielleicht hatte einer schon einmal auch so ein Problem und konnte es lösen.

Ich hänge Euch mal ein Foto an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2013)

Sieht mir nach einem defekten Druckkopf an der roten Farbpatrone aus... so als erste Idee.


----------



## User0815 (7. März 2013)

Hi,

das hört sich ja nicht gut an. Reparatur dürfte sich bei dem Gerät wohl nicht mehr lohnen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. März 2013)

Das ist nur eine Vermutung weil das Druckbild bei defekten Druckköpfen so aussehen kann, es ist keineswegs eine sichere Diagnose. 

Je nachdem wie der Drucker aufgebaut ist (ich kenne diesen nicht im Detail) kann man auch problemlos die Druckköpfe austauschen oder bei günstigen Druckern einfach die Patrone ersetzen - hier sind die Druckköpfe nämlich direkt in den Patronen integriert.


----------

